
Git basics – the only introduction you'll ever need - areknawo
https://areknawo.com/git-basics-the-only-introduction-you-will-ever-need/
======
phoe-krk
I consider
[https://learngitbranching.js.org/](https://learngitbranching.js.org/) to be
nicer.

~~~
AceJohnny2
LearnGitBranching is _excellent_ to help one visualize what's going on with
rebases, resets, and merges. I highly recommend it as well.

Not sure it's aiming at quite the same target user as the OP article though,
which is targeting the true beginner. LearnGitBranching is maybe slightly more
advanced?

------
amanzi
Nice article, here's some feedback for you. The explanation for Branches could
do with some re-wording. This sentence in particular is hard to digest:
"Examples of these include -c, -m, -d, respectively standing for copy, move
and delete with first two operating on first passed branch as the original one
or (if only one has been passed) the one currently worked on."

I think the Checkouts example should be changed to:

    
    
      git checkout my-branch
    

This will continues from the previous example to show that you're checking out
the branch you just created.

In the Push & Pull section, this doesn't make sense to me: "...in the form of
git pull command, which automatically fetches and merges your current branch
with the main remote one." Perhaps better worded as: "...in the form of git
pull command, which automatically fetches the remote branch and merges with
your current local branch.

------
newzucanuze
I didn't investigate why, but this page takes up an increasingly high amount
of system resources (RAM in particular) in FireFox. I couldn't even finish the
article.

------
audiometry
This article would benefit from harsh editing to cut down all the unnecessary
prose. Just so much unnecessary talking. I felt like I galloped over multiple
fluff paragraphs before I got to “git init” before it resumed again.

------
t0mbstone
If you are new to git, the very first thing you should do is get a GUI. There
are plenty of good free ones. Github has one, or Sourcetree is another popular
choice.

You should also learn the command line, too, but it's really easy to shoot
yourself in the foot if you don't know what you are doing, and a GUI makes it
easier for beginners to get used to the whole paradigm first.

I have been using git for years now, and I use the CLI for lots of little one-
off things, but I use the GUI for making individual commits and merges.

~~~
type0
However there are plenty of bad GUIs that make it easy to shoot yourself in
the foot!

Sourcetree maybe isn't the worst but it's also one of the slowest.

